# FIFA WorldCup 2006



## cara (Jun 9, 2006)

Anybody over there watching it?
The first match started 6min ago and Germany's Phillip Lahm already scored.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Who do you think will win the Cup?
Brasil again? Or Italy? Do you think Germany will have a chance in there own country? I hope so  

This is going to be a big party here, in Hannover there are five matches, but I didn't even try to get tickets...
there are lost of places you can go to watch the games, but today I will stay at home.. Frank is still on the road, some traffic jams made it impossible to get home early enough


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 9, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> Who do you think will win the Cup?
> Brasil again? Or Italy? Do you think Germany will have a chance in there own country? I hope so


 
I surely hope Italy can finally get their act together, but I sincerely doubt it... they have so much individual talents but they never seem to function well together as a team... 

Well, Germany came so close last time... if Mr. Kahn didn't break his finger during the final, who knows what happened in 2002?  He was really awesome in the last world cup, he became one of my heroes!! 

But honestly, I think Brazil still looks pretty mighty for another cup, even with grossly bloated Ronaldo!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 9, 2006)

i'm gonna have to see the teams in the first round to see who i'd put money on.

have always had loyalties to the u.s. and ireland (but they stunk this one up, and aren't in it). don't think the u.s. will go far in their group.

next, ya gotta love mexico, brasil, and italy.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy (Jun 10, 2006)

England!!!!!!!!!!!

Crouch is going to score 4 tonight!


----------



## amber (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes England!  We were happy with that today!  We missed the first and only goal ******.    We caught the game five minutes after it started and thats when England got a goal.  

We watched the game with Sweeden vs Trinidad.  Amazing since Sweeden is typically really good, and Trinidad is new to this sport.  So a Zero score was great for Trinidad.  I dont watch sports, but I wanted to watch it today for some strange reason    Gotta watch the U.S. game on Monday against the Chech Republic.  We are underdogs I think, but you never know ey?  Trinidad did well as the underdogs so who knows


----------



## amber (Jun 10, 2006)

Mr. Kennedy said:
			
		

> England!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Crouch is going to score 4 tonight!


 
They seemed to pick on crouch during todays game.   He is one tall guy!


----------



## cara (Jun 11, 2006)

what do you think about Argentina vs. Ivory coast?
The Coastmen seemed to be much better, but the luck was with the argentinians....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, I am happy for England (though their goal was rather lucky fluke)... I have a special place in my heart for the English squad, too.  I would love to see one of my favourites Michael Owen starting to charge up his World Cup gear...

Though I can only follow the games on the internet, usually afterwards... not exactly the same I hope I will be able to watch a couple of matches before the whole thing is over... (Hey Cris, why don't you go out for dinners with somebody??  )


----------



## Raven (Jun 11, 2006)

We have a rather large contengent of Mexicans livingin our apartment complex and they do love to party on the weekends, but last night there was a HUGE party going on right behind my window.  Normally their parties are not that loud (I never hear them) but this one was raukus.  I didn't realize why until I woke up this morning, flipped on the TV and saw the Mexicio/Iran replay LOL!

~ Raven ~


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 11, 2006)

Scotland's 'Tartan Army' is backing Trinidad and Tobago      The sports shops are full of their kits and many of the tartan army have gone to Germany wearing 'CUJimmy bunnets' with Rasta dreadlocks instead of the usual bright red hair..

Personally, I've always had a soft spot for the Netherlands - and, in the absence of Scotland, that's who I'm backing. (Even if they don't have much of a chance!)


----------



## apple (Jun 11, 2006)

wooooooooooooooooooooo go england...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Scotland's 'Tartan Army' is backing Trinidad and Tobago  The sports shops are full of their kits and many of the tartan army have gone to Germany wearing 'CUJimmy bunnets' with Rasta dreadlocks instead of the usual bright red hair..
> 
> Personally, I've always had a soft spot for the Netherlands - and, in the absence of Scotland, that's who I'm backing. (Even if they don't have much of a chance!)


 
Do you happen to be a Rangers fan??  I am not sure now but a few years back the Gers looked almost like a semi Dutch team with Dick Advocaat at the helm... 

The Dutch squad is another one like our team Azzuri... plenty of individual talent with the serious lack of team spirit... I think they could use someone like Guus Hiddink to straighten them out...


----------



## cloudybutnice (Jun 12, 2006)

Mr. Kennedy said:
			
		

> England!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Crouch is going to score 4 tonight!


 

I wish !

I hope England win too, it's been a long time since 1966, but I think we ought to be watching out for the African nations.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 12, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Do you happen to be a *Rangers *fan?? I am not sure now but a few years back the Gers looked almost like a semi Dutch team with Dick Advocaat at the helm...
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> urmaniac13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 12, 2006)

Heheheeee - your nose is soooooo easy to tweak!!!     

There is some sectarian 'difficulty' between Hibs and Hearts, but it is nowhere NEAR so nasty as Rangers/Celtic.  a cousin of mine played for Rangers, and so did his son!


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Personally, I've always had a soft spot for the Netherlands - and, in the absence of Scotland, that's who I'm backing. (Even if they don't have much of a chance!)



you don't mean that, do you?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

Australia did some good last minutes against Japan... three goals in eight minutes, starting in 84. min... *well done*

tonight is the first match in Hannover, we will see what it brings... Italia vs. Ghana..


----------



## Haggis (Jun 12, 2006)

Eat it Japan, eat it all up.

Should have been 3-0, but it's all the same to us now.


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

haven't seen the first goal live, they just showed it a few minutes ago.. looked like a very strange situation..


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 12, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> tonight is the first match in Hannover, we will see what it brings...* Italia vs. Ghana*..


 











...  they really shouldn't have any problems... but they also had some embarassing muck-ups during the qualfying rounds so you never know...

Wow, the team Italy is so close to you Cara!!  Say ciao to our ragazzi, won't you!!?


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

I will if I see some... 
don't feel so good today, otherwise we may would go to the Fanarena...

but if that should be a problem for the azzuri, I don't know....


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

Now USA vs. Czech Rebuplic 0:1 5th min
                                       0:2 35min

your boys must give a bit more... the czechs are the better ones, I'm afraid..


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 12, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> you don't mean that, do you??


 

I'm afraid I DO!!!   Sorry, but they are my favourite 'overseas' team - and when Netherlands aren't in it, then I support FRANCE!


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

you can go for France, Italy or whatever... but not for the Oranjes!!!!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry, but I've always felt they played more like 'us' (Scotland/England/Norn Ireland/Wales) than most European teams....


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

every German hates the Oranjes... that must be in the Genes, I Think


----------



## cara (Jun 12, 2006)

hmm.... USA lost 0:3 against the Czechs... they can be lucky they didn't score higher...


----------



## amber (Jun 12, 2006)

Since I'm from the U.S. I naturally wanted them to win today, but hey at least they were good enough this time to even play in the worldcup!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 12, 2006)

Scotland didn't qualify


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't like soccer, so, not watching!LOL
I at least hope it's a good competition, but, from the sound of it, the US isn't doing so hot.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 12, 2006)

No, they aren't!  A bit 'wooden' - easily blocked....


----------



## amber (Jun 12, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Scotland didn't qualify


 
Bummer


----------



## amber (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe they will improve on their next game  (U.S.)


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 12, 2006)

They'll have to REALLY improve, I'm afraid      They were easily out performed by Czech Republic...  who were able to 'suss' each move the US team made.


----------



## Haggis (Jun 12, 2006)

Heh, the Socceroos have had complaints that their too 'physical'.

We just play soccer like we play all our national games, rough. No biffo yet, but it was only their first game .


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 13, 2006)

They did well. Cahill (who plays for Everton, I think) was good.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I-talia, I-talia, I-talia, I-talia!!!*    

Oh well, I really shouldn't be so excited just yet... that was a rather easy start for them and they could have done much better...  all the same, a positive start for our Azzuri!! (Italy 2- Ghana 0 last night)

Haggis, I always liked Harry Kewell, very sophisticated player and I wish him to do well... and the team is blessed with a wonderful coach, Guus Hiddink... a tough match coming up against Brazil, good luck, I will be pulling for your squad!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 13, 2006)

*nedved*

what is your feeling about the way nedved played?  Seemed like the entire game was counting on him.  Do you believe this is his last game? Reminds me of Pele. I guess the guy Koller is out for good.  Not sure what happened.  They said his other leg is the one that gave him trouble not the right.  I cannot fast forward the game I want to see all of it.  Only 90 minutes, that's not too long. In my opinion, and only my opinion I feel watching on tv lot better than in person.  When people stand up in front of you miss the play, no replay there. Professional is almost similar to watching ballet.  Only when they run into each other is difference.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 13, 2006)

Nedved has been a consistently good player. I was impressed by Tomas Rosicky who will be joining the London team Arsenal next season.

It must be 3 or 4 years since I went to a live game.... getting too old for it! And I have to admit that I'm more of a rugby fan than football.


Edited to change the first letter of Nedved.... I inadvertently typed Medved!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pavel Nedved is an absolute superstar for the Czech, in a similar way Michael Jordan was for the Bulls in the early 90s.  He actually plays in Italy for Juventus, they are the Serie A champions however at this moment laden with scandals, so it must have been hard for him to retain the focus, as his future may be uncertain.

It is a pity Koller got hurt, even though that may make it slightly easier for the Italians in the upcoming match, I would not rejoice in someone's injury...


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 13, 2006)

The commentary here in the UK at both the Czech and Italian matches kept mentioning that the corruption scandal has not gone away and that it is expected that proceedings will be ongoing.  That's an awful lot of pressure to add to the pressure that those Serie A players are under just by competing in Germany.


----------



## cara (Jun 13, 2006)

I've read about that in a magazine just today..
they were all allowed to come to Germany... I'm not sure if that is right but otherwise there are no decisions made yet...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 13, 2006)

To be honest I was a bit surprised that certain players were allowed to join the national team and play in the world cup.  (though I must admit they are rather indispensable if the team Italy were to go anywhere in this tournament...)
And I feel sorry for the other uninvolved players that so much negative air has to be hanging around with them at this stage... I just hope if just for the cup they put all the negatives aside and rise to the occasion...


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 13, 2006)

It's not as if we don't know that FIFA are a corrupt organisation themselves!!  That's probably WHY the players were allowed to go to the world cup.

Nedved is one of those accused, or so the UK press have said....     We had our own gambling scandal in football a few years ago, and the ex-Liverpool Goalie, Bruce Grobelaar, was one of the accused.

Wouldn't you think that with the HUGE, inflated salaries that they all earn, they would think that they should be immune to diving and deliberately losing matches?

Not directly to do with the worldcup but another football disgrace is the British charity SoccerAid which recently held a series of matches in the UK with the proceeds going to UNICEF.  It was fronted by Robbie Williams, the ex-Take That singer.  The TV programme proudly announced that all the money would go to children's charities.  The police, the TV people, the stewards, all gave their time free.  But it has been alleged in some of the UK press that some of the players (all overseas) were PAID.... 'Hand of God' Maradona was reputed to be paid 100,000 POUNDS to take part.....   now rumours are that it was more like 250K pounds.  And he was certainly not alone, according to 'informed sources'....    This is money given by UK football supporters to the charity.  I would have thought Maradona was worth quite enough money, without taking money out of the mouths of children from the developing world.

Please note that I state 'alleged' in all of the above.... this is only what I've read in UK papers!

There.... rant over......  I feel MUCH better now!


----------



## cara (Jun 13, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I would have thought Maradona was worth quite enough money, without taking money out of the mouths of children from the developing world.
> 
> Please note that I state 'alleged' in all of the above.... this is only what I've read in UK papers!
> 
> There.... rant over......  I feel MUCH better now!




what a pity, if you know he is a child of the slums himself and just found his way out by a miracle and good football play..
I hope it's not true...

And I'm warming up for Swiss - France


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you think that with the HUGE, inflated salaries that they all earn, they would think that they should be immune to diving and deliberately losing matches?


 
My thoughts, exactly...



			
				Ishbel said:
			
		

> Not directly to do with the worldcup but another football disgrace is the British charity SoccerAid which recently held a series of matches in the UK with the proceeds going to UNICEF. It was fronted by Robbie Williams, the ex-Take That singer. The TV programme proudly announced that all the money would go to children's charities. The police, the TV people, the stewards, all gave their time free. But it has been alleged in some of the UK press that some of the players (all overseas) were PAID.... 'Hand of God' Maradona was reputed to be paid 100,000 POUNDS to take part..... now rumours are that it was more like 250K pounds. And he was certainly not alone, according to 'informed sources'.... This is money given by UK football supporters to the charity. I would have thought Maradona was worth quite enough money, without taking money out of the mouths of children from the developing world.?


 
What a pity such a thing had to happen.. that's why you always have to be careful when you make your contribution to a charity, and make sure your money is going to where it supposed to go....


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Commentators*

When they were talking about the game yesterday that is all they were mentioning was the trouble everyone was having.  People just can't play the games they used to.  Or was it prevelant before and we just didn't know about it?  Seems all the best players are never satisfied with being the best they want more.  It really hurts to know that this goes on.  Being involved in soccer when I was married got to hear more than I cared to.  At least it wasn't something about losing game intentionally.  Doesn't that take something away from the game?  Now I question whether US intentionally lost to other team.  Who really knows.  Lot of standing around.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, I don't think the US team intentionally lost the game, they just weren't as good as their opponents!

Cara - you are right, the knowledge that he was a poor kid from the slums makes it all the more sickening that he would accept monies from the charity   BTW, Switzerland 0 - France 0....  WHAT a disappointment from the likes of Zidane, Henry, Viera etc...


----------



## kyles (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm turning into a football fan, I went to the England v. hungary friendly at Old Trafford on May31st (I think it was) it was fantastic. I am sooooooooo in love with Rio Ferdinand! (yes I have weird taste in men - just ask dh hehehe)

But, being Australian my first allegiance is to our Socceroos, and in fact I had the day off on Monday and watched the game. I take full credit for the three goals at the end of the game, I was shouting so loud!!

But when Oz get knocked out (she says pessimistically) I shall take my Aussie flag out of the window and replace with with the St George's Cross!

We have drawn Holland at work as our team. We have to decorate our desks with all things The Netherlands! So we are temporarily Oranjes, sorry!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought the socceroos did well, Kyles.  Especially Cahill.  Kewell and others are well-known to the UK because they play over here.

Listen, at least Australia made the finals.  We didn't    Still, got to cheer for T&T on Thursday!

As for Holland.... sorry, Cara, I'm still secretly backing them.


----------



## cara (Jun 14, 2006)

I just have to take a break or my heart will fail...
germany - poland...
i feel like dying...


----------



## Jikoni (Jun 15, 2006)

The whole family(except moi) are all into the worldcup. DH and a few friends went to watch the England -Paraguay match. My kids want brazil to win(again)I would be happier with a team that hasn't won before. just to make it interesting.Cara, are you trading any panini stickers???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 15, 2006)

Obviously the Poles came on pretty strong against the Germans last night... I hope Cara's still alive!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 15, 2006)

England 2 - Trinidad and Tobago 0.....   Gallant Caribbean team - they were Scotland's favourite team


----------



## cara (Jun 16, 2006)

Licia, I am still alive - but it was hard... 
but it was a real good game...

yesterday we watched the evening ganes in the Biergarten.. is there a translation for it??

Jikoni, I'm not in the Panini-thing... but I know a few people... you looking for it?


----------



## kyles (Jun 16, 2006)

Biergarten = Beer Garden, a very nice place to watch the football. One of our local pubs has a lovely beer garden.

I'm kinda watching Angola v. Mexico at the moment. I think it's a forgone conclusion, but I could be wrong!


----------



## cara (Jun 17, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> Biergarten = Beer Garden, a very nice place to watch the football. One of our local pubs has a lovely beer garden.
> 
> I'm kinda watching Angola v. Mexico at the moment. I think it's a forgone conclusion, but I could be wrong!










Mexico - Angola was a bit surprising... Angola did a good game.. and it was in Hannover..


----------



## cloudybutnice (Jun 17, 2006)

Still rooting for England but they really will have to raise their game. I thought Angola played a blinder last night against Mexico.


----------



## amber (Jun 17, 2006)

What a game!  U.S. v Italy today.  Ended in a tie 1-1.  Would have been good if the U.S. scored another goal, but hey they only had 9 men  (stupid ref)  That ref was actually banned from the last world cup for "irregularities", so why let him ref another world cup is beyond me Hopefully this was the ref's last game!

So the U.S. plays Gana (sp?) on Thursday and has to beat them, and Italy is playing Czech I think, and has to beat them.  I'll be watching that game and have to tape it for hubby.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 17, 2006)

AAAARGH, stupid Zaccardo!! Now they left too much work to do for themselves, now after today I know the Czech squad is going to come out for kill against them, and with Italy demonstrating such tepid performance, there is a lot to worry about. Forza ragazzi... you guys can do much better than that!!

However, I have to give it to Casey Keller, I know him from EPL and he has been always a good goalie, but today he really did a great job.


----------



## amber (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, Casey Keller did a really great job today!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sleep?*

You think the guy who booted the goal in for the US can sleep, I mean ever?  That was great that he wanted to help US but not when he is playing for opposition.  At least US played better due to different positions they got.  Just can't believe all the physical play that was allowed.  Referee did bad job. Italy sure didn't impress me today.


----------



## kyles (Jun 18, 2006)

The Czech/Ghana match was great. The poor Czechs were getting very frustrated, and a poor little Czech boy in the crowd was crying. The African teams have been great to watch!

I too couldn't believe the physicality in the match between the US and Italy.

Brazil v. Australia in two hours. Come on Aussies!!!!!


----------



## cara (Jun 21, 2006)

yesterday after work I went with some collegues to watch the Germany - Ecuador match yesterday in one of Hameln's pubic viewing areas.. (Frank is away thius week.. spends his evening in the big fan areas in Berlin and Leipzig..)
there could have been more people, but it was really fun... and it took me 20min for 2 miles on my way home.. the whole city was crowded with people and cars wavung german flags... I don't want to be there if G really wins the final.....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 22, 2006)

Firstly, congrats for Cara and her German squad for safely getting through the first round.  Also I am happy for the team England. (Golly, I just wonder how Sven Goran Eriksson would have felt his own team playing against his own country...) And I hope Michael O's injury wouldn't be too serious...

My guts are in knots just thinking about the match tonight, Italia vs Czech... yikes, Ghana is winning right now, so if they end up this way, Italy *really really* will have to win to advance, even the tie wouldn't be good, they *MUST* advance as the top of the group otherwise they will have to face *Brazil* on the second round!! Noooo!! And Czech can be a very, very tough opponent, espcially for a team that has been sloshing about like the Azzuri have been doing!!  They really need to gear it up tonight....


----------



## cara (Jun 22, 2006)

everything is still open... even the US-Boys can still reach the next round... but for that they have to fight....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Yey, PIPPO!!  The second goal for the Azzuri!!*

*I-talia, I-talia, I-talia!!  They won they won they won!!*

(mamma mia... somehow I was thinking Italy was gonna play at 21, I realised they were playing right now just after my last post...)

Now they have also avoided the early head on with Brazil, I can go to the gym with smile on my face...


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

YAAAY - well done the Azzuris!
USA lost to Ghana.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 22, 2006)

The performance of Ghana is quite impressive!!  They could well be the "Senegal of 2006"


----------



## cara (Jun 23, 2006)

we will see, what's coming... 
Frank came back with a Germany Jersey from Berlin... he thinks about going back there if we reach the finals... I don't know, if that is a good idea.. I could imagine, more people think like that...


the Socceros did well, congrats to the other end of the world! SO did Ghana.. but the favored Czech can go home, as can Croatia and Serbia & Montenegro...


----------



## kfarrell (Jun 23, 2006)

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE

Waltzing Matilda, who bloody killed her.

Red and Whaite, Red and White you're all going home tonight.


Watch out Italy, your next, Mwahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## cara (Jun 23, 2006)

You have Guus Hiddink as the coach... do you remember him? He was last worldcups' Southcorea coach.. they ended up in the half final - against Germany.. but played a great tournament...


----------



## mrsmac (Jun 23, 2006)

You are lucky cara you don't have to get up at ungodly hours to watch the games although at least this morning's Australia v Croatia was at 5am our time. Italy next week is at 1am or something like that but I will probably get up, I can't believe we've got this far. GO AUSSIE


----------



## cara (Jun 23, 2006)

mrsmac, there you are right.. but if the matches start in the afternoon (3pm or 4pm) I have the problem, I'm still at work ;o)

It is great to have the Worldcup in Germany!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 23, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> You have Guus Hiddink as the coach... do you remember him? He was last worldcups' Southcorea coach.. they ended up in the half final - against Germany.. but played a great tournament...


 
I do remember all too well!!  And was thinking about the same thing!!
Mr. Hiddink is an exceptional coach, wonderful guy, too.  He has the knack to bind the players together and bring out the best in each of them, really Italy could use a coach just like him!

If there is to be any upset, I would prefer Ghana surprising the samba squad and show us their African power yet again like Senegal did against France 4 years ago!


----------



## cara (Jun 24, 2006)

Today Germany - Sweden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we will go to the Fan Arena to watch!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 24, 2006)

Germany 2 - 0 Sweden

Congrats to team Germany and to Cara!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 24, 2006)

Have the Mexico-Argentina game on to see what all the global excitement is about.  Tied up right now.


----------



## cara (Jun 25, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Germany 2 - 0 Sweden
> 
> Congrats to team Germany and to Cara!!




thanks Licia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we did not get into the Fanarena, they closed it too early.. five minutes later and we would have been in...  
so we went back to our beergarden to watch it there.. and I think it was much better there.. not so crowded, shadow place.. short way to the bar, cheaper drinks 
much fun, we really enjoyed it!


----------



## cara (Jun 26, 2006)

good luck to the socceros tonight... they are able to kick the Italians out *sorry Licia* 

And Switzerland must beat the Ukraine.... *hopp schwyz*


----------



## mrsmac (Jun 26, 2006)

We are getting up at 1am to watch the game, not overly confident but fingers crossed!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 26, 2006)

*FRANCESCO TOTTI*
*PRIDE OF ROMA*
*NOW THE HERO OF ITALY!!*

Our team Azzuri made it through to the Quarter Final, woohoohoohoo!!!!​


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 26, 2006)

I like Soccer as well ! It is the closest to being a World Sport right now ! As far as everyone is involved !


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 26, 2006)

Commiserations to Australia.


----------



## mrsmac (Jun 26, 2006)

It was a great game, just a shame we had to lose under the circumstances we did but we can't be poor losers and it is amazing we got so far.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, and you've certainly got some good players, Cahill, Viduka and Kewell for instance - all of whom we know in the UK.  Better luck next time - at least YOUR country reached the finals...  mine?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 27, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> It was a great game, just a shame we had to lose under the circumstances we did but we can't be poor losers and it is amazing we got so far.


 
Yes Mrsmac, you got a fine squad with great spirit.  Mr. Hiddink, as usual did a fine job with them and they give us more than a few scares.  It was a pity Harry Kewell was out yesterday.  Good luck to them in the future!!  (Until they meet Italy again next time.. )


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 27, 2006)

yaaay for France!  They meet Brazil later at the weekend.


----------



## cara (Jun 30, 2006)

"Ohne Holland fahr'n wir nach Berlin.. fahr'n wir nach Berlin.." *sing*

Ishbel, I told you there would come nothing from the oranjes.. 

but it was rather unfair, the these italians kicked the Socceros off... made a horrible match and finally won with a penalty that was not worth it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Frank and I won't go to any italian Restaurant for at least this month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but tonight.. Germany - Argentina....


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, yes..... the Dutch team didn't exactly cover themselves with glory, did they?!

I was sorry to see the Aussies go out, too.  

I hope Germany win, cos according to my daughter's BF, Argentina would be a much tougher team to beat for the English (my daughter lives in London and her BF is English!) and they'd rather face Germany than Argentina


----------



## cara (Jun 30, 2006)

we will se...


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 30, 2006)

I've transferred my allegiance to France


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 30, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> but it was rather unfair, the these italians kicked the Socceros off... made a horrible match and finally won with a penalty that was not worth it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Ahem, Cara, I thought you were my friend.*








France's penalty goal was a beauty!!

But to be fair, you have a point, the Azzuri haven't played a worthy match which they should be capable of.  It has been quite frustlating to watch them keep on slothing about, which is rather a continuation from the last time around 4 years ago.  I do really hope they will wake up and start playing football like they should very soon, the opponents are getting tougher and tougher!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 30, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> *Ahem, Cara, I thought you were my friend.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

But they are still a master class in 'diving', Urmaniac!  There aren't many national teams who do it better!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> But they are still a master class in 'diving', Urmaniac! There aren't many national teams who do it better!


 
Well... at least they are good at *SOMETHING*!! 

Germany vs Argentina match is about to start... I will be rooting for Argentinians, as they are the favourite of our dear friend, whose late husband was Argentinian and she lived there for a long time.  And oh, just to spite Cara...


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 30, 2006)

Well at 64 mins (when I last looked) Germany were trailing by one goal to nil...   C'mon Germany


----------



## pckouris (Jun 30, 2006)

Argentina beat Germany in every way except the final score! Germany today did not play well and the announces said so. I have watched all of the matches and saw Germany playing well in earlier games. with such great playing I thought they were unbeatable! 
Today Germany won in double overtime and with penalty kicks! One **** of an effort gone to waste for Argentina!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 30, 2006)

Well done Germany and Italy.  I'm glad the Argies didn't go through....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 1, 2006)

Pete said:
			
		

> Argentina beat Germany in every way except the final score! Germany today did not play well and the announces said so. I have watched all of the matches and saw Germany playing well in earlier games. with such great playing I thought they were unbeatable!
> Today Germany won in double overtime and with penalty kicks! One **** of an effort gone to waste for Argentina!


 
I absolutely agree Pete, I always hated the PK shoot out especially at the end of such hard fought match.  It is just not fair at all.
I sincerely think they should keep on playing until a sudden death goal.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Portugal go through - England are out


----------



## amber (Jul 1, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Portugal go through - England are out


 
I know, my husband and I were really disappointed.  I couldnt watch the penalty kicks, I was too nervous to watch  

What ever happened to Beckham's leg?  I never heard what happened to him.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Nothing has been reported so far...  just that he was injured  

But, YAAAY, France are through... Bye, bye Brazil.


----------



## amber (Jul 1, 2006)

Yep I was glad France won too, they play Portugal on Wednesday, and I think Italy and Germany play on Tuesday.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy (Jul 2, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Portugal go through - England are out


 
 just saw the highlights again this morning, England still lost!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 2, 2006)

We are now all going for germay in my family or anyone who will beat Italy really!! Australia is thinking of teaching diving to our team to make us more competitive!!!


----------



## cara (Jul 3, 2006)

mrsmac, the socceros did very very well - no need to be not proud of there doings... the just had bad luck.
but tomorrow Germany - Italia... they play in Dortmund, the best stadium of the WC, it will be very hard for the italians, so no doubt Germany will go through ;o)
but hopefully without penalties, I'm not sure if I can stand another crime like friday....


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 3, 2006)

There has certainly been some controversial decisions which is a shame as it takes away from the cup I think.
GO GERMANY!!!!


----------



## cara (Jul 3, 2006)

I must admit, all of the last round matches haven't been highlights to watch... One of the best was Germany - Sweden but from that point it went down, badly higlighted bei switzerland - ukraine.. 
that was real bad.. I think in some places the kickers from our villages could have done better..
they should do better, all of them... there is no way the get the WC with kicking like that..


----------



## cara (Jul 4, 2006)

tonight Germany - Italia.
Germany will win 2:1 after the 90min.
I'll watch it with friends in the beergarden.. as usual ;o)
Frank is in Prague today and will travel to Nürnberg to watch it there in the Fanarea... *hmpf*


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck to the Germans.  I'd like to see a Germany/France final.  

Sorry, Urmaniac.....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 4, 2006)

Boo hoo hoo, everyone hates my ragazzi... 

Well things do look rather bleak for them but I give up going to the gym this evening and be there for them anyway...


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 4, 2006)

Germany have been such great hosts - I'd like to see them win.


----------



## cara (Jul 4, 2006)

congratulations, Licia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our boys did a very great thing, but in the end that was not enough.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well.... the sun will go up again tomorrow....


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 4, 2006)

OH NO ITALY STRIKES AGAIN!!!!! (Sorry Urmaniac I'm still recovering from our match with you guys!) I think I am the kiss of death for any team, I'd better start going for Italy!!!!!


----------



## cara (Jul 4, 2006)

that's what I started thinking after the socceros and switzerland were shot out....
but no way could me make supporting Italy.... I'd rather take Portugal....


----------



## amber (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats to Italy!!  Sorry Cara, no offense.  Would be nice to see Italy beat Portugal, since they won against England, but France is a good team too.


----------



## cara (Jul 4, 2006)

amber, I'm not offended, only disappointed.. )
they did the better game so they are the winners... 
I hope the other finalist will be France and they will be the champions


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello Cara, Sorry your boys are out. It would have been nice to see such good hosts win the cup.

We have some strange commentators here in Spain. At one point one of them said "And here we have spaghetti and mozzarella versus heavy industry". I guess it must be quite boring after a while coming up with new comments all the time. Wonder what he'll find to say if France wins their semi-final. Perhaps "here we have foie gras and Saint Émilion versus prosciutto and Pinot Grigio"? Perhaps we could come up with some gourmet food pairings and decide who we'd choose on that basis!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 5, 2006)

Commiserations, Cara    Congratulations to Urmaniac.....  see, you didn't need our support, after all!  It was a really good match, once the diving got down to manageable proportions!  The Italians did well.

Now, let's just hope that Portugal is beaten.  C'moan the Frenchies!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Congratulations France. I was jut feeding the baby and I watched the last 20 minutes (its  morning here, just gone 7am) So now its a France V Italy final. Not sure who to go for now.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 5, 2006)

Interesting fact Portugal has always lost to France, not sure about France and Italy. But Italy always been a strong team. Viva Italia!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2006)

C'moan le coqs sportif!  So glad they beat Portugal, whose diving puts other teams in the shade. Even Figo, who I like was at it last night  

Should be a good final.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 6, 2006)

Tres bien, team France!!  Now we can expect a sizzling final to remember, I am already juiced up for it 

My vote for the Golden Ball award goes to Fabio Cannavaro, he has been the staunch anchor for the iron defence of the Azzuri, even during their slow start he was one of the very few working at the full speed.  He is an excellent leader as a captain, too.







  The only problem with him is that he shaved off his flowing lock!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 6, 2006)

Good grief, Urmaniac. I didn't expect a photo from Playgirl!


----------



## cara (Jul 6, 2006)

not very handsome these italian guys.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everytbody understands, I can't be for the Italians for the final, so Allez le bleus!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 6, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Good grief, Urmaniac. I didn't expect a photo from Playgirl!


 
 I wouldn't be surprised if indeed he has been the model for them  

I wouldn't mind seeing your Raul Gonzalez in similar role, either


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2006)

My vote goes to Zinedine Zidane.  Zizu came back from retirement and has done france proud.


----------



## Sugar N' Spice (Jul 6, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Tres bien, team France!!  Now we can expect a sizzling final to remember, I am already juiced up for it
> 
> My vote for the Golden Ball award goes to Fabio Cannavaro, he has been the staunch anchor for the iron defence of the Azzuri, even during their slow start he was one of the very few working at the full speed. He is an excellent leader as a captain, too.
> 
> ...



Nice!  Another reason to watch soccer I kinda want Italy to win but only because I am part Italian, other than that, it doesn't reall matter to me.  I was surprised to see how Italy's team didn't have really any good looking guys, I always found Italian men attractive but I guess soccer isn't a interest for them


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2006)

Football is an interest for every Italian male I've ever met    I was sitting in a restaurant in Florence during either the last World Cup or the European cup..   We waited.... and waited.... and waited between courses.  After being there for nearly 2 hours and only served the first course, I went looking for waiting staff...  ALL of them were in the kitchen, watching the Azzuris.


----------



## cara (Jul 6, 2006)

free download of the newest Version of the Sportis song....
well... don't know, if anyone is really interested ;o)


----------



## amber (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice picture Urmaniac   Good luck to both teams on Sunday.  Both teams are very good, but I have to pick a team right, so I'm going with Italy...no offense to France members.   Should be a very good game!


----------



## pckouris (Jul 7, 2006)

ITALY all the way! We have so many Italian-Americans here in America that own and operate so many bars and restaurants that they will be celebrating like mad, and we can celebrate with them! A very happy America! Can you imagine we doing that with the French? Bummer! (And I have many French friends so I know them intimately, so I know what I am talking about.)


----------



## cara (Jul 7, 2006)

I would have liked it to have Germany a single Partyzone....


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello Cara,
I reckon Germany are the overall winners as the best hosts ever.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Football is an interest for every Italian male I've ever met  I was sitting in a restaurant in Florence during either the last World Cup or the European cup.. We waited.... and waited.... and waited between courses. After being there for nearly 2 hours and only served the first course, I went looking for waiting staff... ALL of them were in the kitchen, watching the Azzuris.


 
Except Cristiano... he absolutely has no interest whatsoever in the sport, well, usually.  I think he sort of pitied me as I was so bummed out at the beginning of the World Cup, he offered to watch some of the Italian matches with me.  Well, he may not be willing to admit though he was just as excited as I was in that semifinal match!


----------



## cara (Jul 7, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hello Cara,
> I reckon Germany are the overall winners as the best hosts ever.



thanks, snoop... but it's only a small comfort.... but we are proud of our boys!
third is not sooo bad... is it??


----------



## cara (Jul 7, 2006)

Germanys Lukas Podolski is voted as the best young player! 






Poldi (left) together with David Odonkor


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 7, 2006)

Hahahaaaa - Christiano is obviously the exception that proves the rule, Urmaniac!

Yes, this world cup has been great - mostly because of the wonderful organisation and low-key policing by the German officials.

Well done, Germany


----------



## cara (Jul 8, 2006)

thank you 
we did our best to make it our own party.. it almost worked ;o)


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello Cara, I voted for Podolski! Didn't know he had won. Thanks for the info.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations, Lukas... He is an immensely talented, fine young man, great choice.

Best of luck for team Germany tonight!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 8, 2006)

Germany won!

Congratulations to the whole team.

I love Portugal and the Portugese, but that team were such 'cheats'.  BUT, I applaud Figo, his cross gave Gomes the chance of that goal.

Perhaps by the next world cup, the art of 'diving' will have been forgotten.


----------



## cara (Jul 9, 2006)

Juchuuu!! We made it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's almost like being the winner, there couldn't have been more celebrating... we went to the city afterwards to take part in the party, with all the cars honking and people standing at the streets waving flags!  






Sport1.de


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 9, 2006)

Well done Germany. And well done Figo for saving his team's pride. I was sorry to see him not included at the outset. Shameful diving among some of the Portuguese team - you really would have thought that Ronaldo would have learned from all the booiing in the match against France. Can't see him having a happy time back in the UK...

Great to see a team like Germany win. What a good excuse to drink plenty of beer to celebrate! German beer at that, too.


----------



## cara (Jul 9, 2006)

well, I don`t think we need an excuse for drinkung beer ;o)
but it was a wonderful time (did I say that before?  ) and I don't know what to do now without football...
a few minutes ago the german team said thanks to fans in berlin at the Brandenburger Tor, a last big party to celebrate our heroes!


----------



## tintin (Jul 9, 2006)

i think that germany played fantastically in the third place match yesterday and it was brilliant to see them beat portugal. well done germany!!!!


----------



## cara (Jul 9, 2006)

*puh* in only a few minutes the last game of this FIFA Worldcup 2006, the so called "final", will start.. and then everything's over.. *sigh*

but first we will hear Shakira...


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 9, 2006)

Well done to Italy, commiserations to France. It'll be interesting to find out what it was that the other player did or said that provoked Zidane into such an unlikely response. Shame to end his career on that note.

So, prosecco and prosciutto to celebrate anyone?


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations, Italy.  World Champions, again.

Yes, I'd like to know exactly what the Italian player said to provoke that reaction. At first it looked like Zidane was just laughing off what was said. As he went past the Italian player the Italians obviously said something that provoked that strong reaction.  Sad, sad end to a magnificent career.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 10, 2006)

*I Campioni Siamo Noi!!*

*ABBIAMO VINTO!!!!* (WE WON!!)

What a world cup to remember!!  Honestly, I didn't think they could come this far.  Well done, my boys!!  I am so proud!!  We went out in town after the match, and these are the few of the celebrations we captured...















They are coming back to Rome this evening, if Cristiano can beat the traffic to come home, we will be at Circo Massimo to welcome them, too!!

The only pity is the way Zizu went out.  One of the greatest players ever, a fine class act throughout his entire career, why oh why did he have to do that to close his brilliant career...   Too sad.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, it was a blot on a long and valued career.  A friend has sent me an email saying Zizou has been voted player of the tournament.  The decision was made before half-time in the last match.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 10, 2006)

*My Point*

Having Zidan fail in his last game, just proves what someone says can affect you! His whole career over one remark!  There was nothing physical only something the guy said.  I just cannot accept the fact that the Italians won due to this fact.  Both being under this kind of pressure would make anyone weak.  Can you imagine how Zidan must  feel after he did it?  I hope the other player sure feels proud of himself.   He is the one who won the game. When the guys from France got the medals, some of them took them off right away.  Even the coach took his off.  I would have done the same thing.

This is only my opinion.  I don't think anyone feels good about the way the World Cup ended.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 10, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Having Zidan fail in his last game, just proves what someone says can affect you! His whole career over one remark! There was nothing physical only something the guy said. I just cannot accept the fact that the Italians won due to this fact. Both being under this kind of pressure would make anyone weak. Can you imagine how Zidan must feel after he did it? I hope the other player sure feels proud of himself. He is the one who won the game. When the guys from France got the medals, some of them took them off right away. Even the coach took his off. I would have done the same thing.
> 
> This is only my opinion. I don't think anyone feels good about the way the World Cup ended.


 
Not meaning to be personal and defensive over my squad, and I am also very sad to say this, but Zidane got what he deserved.  No matter what, intentionally headbutting someone is not tolerated on the pitch under no circumstances.  I also suspect some nasty confrontation had taken place between him and Materazzi, however Zidane has been playing in fiercely competitive professional leagues internationally for many years, including the Serie A Italian top level league, and been through many tournaments and matches just as important and tense as yesterdays match.  The games are played by humans and when the emotions are as high as they were yesterday, this sort of things can happen and if there could be anyone who had enough class and grace to handle such situations correctly, it would have been Zidane.  Just as well as his excellent skill for the sport, that is another thing we came to expect from him, and that is also the factor that he is so admired and adored from around the world.  He should have known better than to tarnish his excellent career right at the very end.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 10, 2006)

*Suspect*

You made me rethink my opinion.  A person don't suspect that he may have been offered a prize (money) if he caused France to lose?  I don't trust people involved in sports today.  Steroids, cheating, do you think Zidan could have figured why not? it's over with for him.  As you pointed out, he has been involved in so many other kinds of challenges before.  You know more about him than I do and I just had this impression when you mentioned his background.  I thought he had higher quality than average player.  Well, he won't get penalized for anything he does now.  It is over with for him. In more way than one.  Just seemed so out of character for him to react to what the guy said.  Unless he said something about his mother.  something personal.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 10, 2006)

There are all kinds of rumours, some of which can be found on the BBC web site. The following link takes you to a BBC reporter's blog. After it come some comments posted by readers. Comment number 25 (they are numbered) gives what is alleged to be the conversation between Zidane and the Italian player. I have no idea if it's the truth or not but this is not the only place I've seen this posted. One other remark I've seen, which has been taken seriously by the BBC's Newsnight programme, is that the Italian player suggested that Zidane's father had collaborated with the French during the war with Algeria. All rumours and Zidane has been known for aggressive behaviour in other matches. One thing that I think is most unlikely is that he would have been paid to throw the match.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/worldcup/2006/07/french_stunned_by_zidane.html


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 10, 2006)

*Snoop Puss*

Why can't I reach the site you had indicated?  They say wrong address.  Then you think something was said about his family?  That would be understandable.  Anything else wouldn't have been worth it to do what he did.  The coach himself raised both his hands as if he agreed w/Zidane what he did. I wouldn't blame him for reacting that way if he did say something about the parents.  Anyone should defend their parents if someone makes derogatory comment.  Wouldn't you do the same thing, Cup or no cup?


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 10, 2006)

Snoop puss
The papers here are intimating that the Italian made racist comments to Zidane, who is known to have a short fuse when insulted.  The Italian player started by pinching Zizous skin whilst trying to block hiim....     I HATE all this cheating - whoever does the cheating. And Zizou's behaviour left the ref with no option but to show him the red card.  However, as Zizou is not saying anything (so far) it is difficult to know the truth - and I suspect the Italian player won't be saying, either  

However, I am still very sorry to see such a wonderful player bring  his career to such an ignominious end.

As children we were taught - cheats seldom prosper.  That doesn't hold good in football, that's for sure. Look at some of the cynical fouls during this world cup.

It's a pity that it ended like this - and I sincerely wish Italy congratulations, but it wasn't a nice way to end the tournament.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't watch this sport, but, I know the harshness of bad calls. There could have been a different ending to the NBA playoffs had some calls been made. But, that's life and there isn't anything you can do about. It's really sad and fustrating!! Congratulations to Italy and better luck for all, next year.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 10, 2006)

The world cup only happens every four years


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 10, 2006)

*Agree*



			
				Ishbel said:
			
		

> Snoop puss
> The papers here are intimating that the Italian made racist comments to Zidane, who is known to have a short fuse when insulted.  The Italian player started by pinching Zizous skin whilst trying to block hiim....     I HATE all this cheating - whoever does the cheating. And Zizou's behaviour left the ref with no option but to show him the red card.  However, as Zizou is not saying anything (so far) it is difficult to know the truth - and I suspect the Italian player won't be saying, either
> 
> However, I am still very sorry to see such a wonderful player bring  his career to such an ignominious end.
> ...




My feelings exactly.  Sure doesn't feel good!  Maybe they will have cards for someone using personal comments.  This really should not have happened.  If comment was towards his family that is not the place to bring it up.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 10, 2006)

It is such a shame that the whole cup has been subject to bad refereeing decisions and antics from players, it hasn't done soccer's reputation any good, particularly in countries like Australia where it is not our national game and is trying to build up a bigger following.
Congratulations to Italy and lets hope that 2010 is a better comp. for all.


----------



## cara (Jul 11, 2006)

mrsmac, for Italy it can't be better  
but see it like that: the australians were beaten by the World Champion and that's okay ;o)

Licia, congrats to your guys
It was a good game and all the two deserved the title, Italy had more luck at the end.
Even here in Hannover there was a big party, lots of cars driving through the night, painted in the italian colors, flags waved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , horns shouting..

the Zizou-thing..
In my opinion a player liek him must have his emotions under control... at least during a match, atleast during his very last match.. no matter what someone else is calling him or his family.. no excuse for what he did and it was the right decision to sent him to the shower...
there are other ways to pay it back, why couldn't he wait until after the match when they meet in front of the shower?

But all this can't do any harm to the overall great and wonderful Worldcup.
It's strange to have no football anymore, what can we do now????


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cara I love that Italian flag emoticon... can I copy it? 

Okay here is the latest story concerning the Zizou saga.  I am with Cara about his conduct.  Not that the verbal taunting is a right thing to do ethically, but unfortunately, it happens on a regular basis during the matches, something he should have gotten accustomed to well enough to handle it.  He owed it to millions of admirers around the world and the beautiful game of football to go out in style. 

I am with Cara also in the fact that.. it is all over and now what??


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

http://linuxteam.at/~philip/zidane.html


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Cara I love that Italian flag emoticon... can I copy it?



sure, Licia, I just got it out of the net


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just sent the link to all my Italian friends...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> sure, Licia, I just got it out of the net


 
koolness, thanxxxx!! Now I got this one too


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

you are welcome


----------

